# Tomato Mozzarella Basil Salad



## MonaSchmitt (Sep 29, 2011)

This is my all time favorite salad!  It's easy and delicious!

I put the recipe on YouTube.
Tomato, Basil, Mozzarella Salad - YouTube


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

This is an all time favorite for me as well.  In the winter, when normal size tomatoes are taste-less, I buy cherry or grape tomatoes and cheese curds to make it.  Looks cute, too.  I think it is called salad caprese.


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Sep 30, 2011)

*I'll have to try that!*

I've done the cherry tomatoes too, but never thought of cheese curds!  I'll have to give that a try! Thanks 
My husband and I were just in Galena last week.


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

I actually have to give credit to my sister for that.  Florida doesn't have great tomatoes, but anywhere you are, cherry and grape tomatoes are tasty and available year-round.  My father loves cheese curds, and they're not readily available there (maybe they are now, I don't know, but they weren't when I lived there).  So I bring curds down whenever I visit, and sister #3 invented this dish with herbed cheese curds.  It really is great.  

Hope you enjoyed Galena!


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Sep 30, 2011)

It's true - you would think Florida would have better produce overall.  We have a place in Apple Canyon Lake and whenever we are up, I always get cheese curds!  Kudos to your sister!


----------



## licia (Sep 30, 2011)

I beg to difffer with you girls. Florida has some great produce and much of it when other areas don't.  We grow wonderful tomatoes, corn, several kinds of beans, cabbages. St Augustine sweet onions rival Vidalias. Many kinds of herbs grow year round, melons.  We have farmers' markets that offer locally grown vegetables and fruits.  Of course our oranges, lemons, grapefruit and other kinds of citrus are wonderful and don't have the thick peel that come from other areas. I consider myself fortunate indeed to live in this beautiful state with so much great food. Don't forget our seafood also. Dh just reminded me that we have great strawberries that are as good or better than any place.


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

licia said:


> I beg to difffer with you girls. Florida has some great produce and much of it when other areas don't.  We grow wonderful tomatoes, corn, several kinds of beans, cabbages. St Augustine sweet onions rival Vidalias. Many kinds of herbs grow year round, melons.  We have farmers' markets that offer locally grown vegetables and fruits.  Of course our oranges, lemons, grapefruit and other kinds of citrus are wonderful and don't have the thick peel that come from other areas. I consider myself fortunate indeed to live in this beautiful state with so much great food. Don't forget our seafood also. Dh just reminded me that we have great strawberries that are as good or better than any place.



Oh, dearie me.  Didn't mean to trash Florida's produce!  It is great!  I just had a hard time growing full sized tomatoes in both Florida and Hawaii.  In both states I could grow cherry and other small tomatoes.  My favorite vegetable grower would make trips to Georgia to get good tomatoes.  But all of the above!  Yummy.  And, remember, and I've said it, I haven't lived there for a decade, and I still think tomatoes are better here.  But I love Florida produce all-around.  One year when I lived there, the price of lettuce went astronomical for grocery store lettuce.  I didn't even know it had happened, because lettuce was my winter crop.  My local vendor thought I was a vegan (I'm an omnivore) because I spent so much time at his shop.  My parents (who still live there) also spend much time and money at the local veg stand, as they did at the local egg stand, etc. I'm going to Florida in a few weeks, and believe me, I I will spend time at local grocery stands.  And Mom asked me what I'm cooking for her.  Heck, I don't know.  You tell me what you want.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2011)

MonaSchmitt said:


> This is my all time favorite salad!  It's easy and delicious!
> 
> I put the recipe on YouTube.



Maybe you could print out the recipe here for those of us who can't You Tube.  Thanks


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Sep 30, 2011)

To Licia -
I didn't mean to trash Florida produce either.  I hope to live there one day and LOVE Florida.  All I know is when my aunt (who lives down there) comes up, she buys a ton of produce to bring back down with her.  Maybe she doesn't have good places around by her, or maybe she's going to the wrong places.


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Sep 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe you could print out the recipe here for those of us who can't You Tube.  Thanks



Hi PrincessFiona60-

Here's the recipe (adjust to your liking as you are making it):

Two medium tomatoes
One log of fresh mozzarella
A handful of fresh basil chopped
1 medium red onion cut into thin rings

Put everything into a bowl and use Paul Newman's Balsamic Vinegarette (the Lighten Up version is every bit as good the regular).  
Use your discretion as to how much dressing you want, realizing that the mozzarella will soak it up and be totally yummy!  Toss and you can serve it right away, or chill and mix before serving.  
Mona


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks really good. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2011)

thank you, mona--it's what i'll be having tonight!


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Sep 30, 2011)

Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Claire (Oct 1, 2011)

For those of us who live in dairy country, in the winter some cherry or grape tomatoes.  I sometimes cut them in half so they don't "squirt" when bitten.  Then a bag of white curds.  Herbed ones are a bonus.  If you buy the latter, you don't need much else.  Scallions, red onions, Vidalias, or shallots (in other words, something sweet and mild)  Olive oil and wine vinegar or your favorite bottled dressing.  Voila!  Fancy salad.  People are impressed, and you spent 15 minutes.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 1, 2011)

MonaSchmitt said:


> Let me know how it turns out!





your tmb salad was the bomb, mona!  i just had it again for breakfast--better yet--just bursting with a palette-full of fresh flavors! didn't have the pn balsamic vinaigrette, but will probably pick some up in the future, the light version, on your recommendation....


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Oct 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> your tmb salad was the bomb, mona!  i just had it again for breakfast--better yet--just bursting with a palette-full of fresh flavors! didn't have the pn balsamic vinaigrette, but will probably pick some up in the future, the light version, on your recommendation....



I'm so glad you enjoyed it!  Just as good the next day!


----------



## shnooky (Oct 17, 2011)

MonaSchmitt said:


> Hi PrincessFiona60-
> 
> Here's the recipe (adjust to your liking as you are making it):
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe


----------

